# Reloading for an AR?



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So I recently came into possesion of an AR :mrgreen:. I was wondering is it worth it to reload for the AR. I was reading in my Hornady reloading manual and it says that certain 22 cal bullets won't feed properly in a AR type rifle. Has anyone had any problems? And what bullets work best in a AR. I would like to stay in the 45 to 55 gr range.
They manual has a section for service rifle 223 but only lists 2 different weights, 62 and 65 I believe. Any info would be appreciated, before I go out and buy a 223 die set.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

Congrats on your new toy. I am also new to the AR scene. I haven't got to shoot mine yet - still waiting on a couple of parts, but have went ahead and worked up some loads.
There all several powders that will work well, and I've read of guys getting good results with everything from 45-69 grain bullets depending on bbl twist rate. The most popular powder seems to be H335, Benchmark, TAC or Varget, and the bullets around 50 to 60 gr.
Have not read of any issues with different types of bullets.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It wasn't a AR but I had a Ruger Mini 14 and it would feed just about anything that I put in the case. But it loved the Speer 52 grain bthp. One thing that I did find out is to buy a small base sizing die so that there is no problems chambering the reloaded round.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I am using a Hornady 52 gr BTHP in mine with IMR 4895. It is real accurate. My AR is about all I use for coyotes any more. You dont need to use the AR reloading data. You can use standard 223 data but like everything else work your load up starting lower than max. I have never had an issue with any bullets in any of my AR's.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would say it is 100% worth reloading for your AR Mike. I personally shoot 55gr bullets out of my AR and have never had a problem with a fail to cycle (due to bullet dimensions or otherwise). I am assuming you have a 1-9" twist, so you may not want to shoot much lighter than the lighter 45gr bullets you addressed (but I have shot 40gr bullets with decent accuracy, so maybe this over-stabilization thing isnt as big of a deal as some people make it out to be).

One thing I would recommend for your rifle would be a brass catcher of some sort. My AR throws brass just far enough that its hard to find in the weeds sometimes (also beware of the brass, it is HOT when first ejected compared to a bolt gun).

I own this brass catcher and it works pretty well, and it saves me from having to go find my brass on the range:
http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1541 ... SS_CATCHER

BTW- what kind of AR is it?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Like the others have said - yes it is worth reloading for the AR15. The Hornady _Service Rifle_ data is for competing in NRA Service Rifle competition. Normally heavier bullets are used there, so that is why the data starts out with the M855 bullet weight of 62 grains and goes up. Some really heavy bullets are so long that they require single-loading for competition.

For us regular folk, you can use any of the .223 data around. The AR15 will digest higher pressure NATO 5.56 ammo and .223 Rem data is loaded to a bit lower pressure specs, so if you follow .223 data guidelines you shouldn't get in any trouble.

While some data sources will suggest the use of small-base sizing dies, it is generally felt that standard .223 dies work fine in the normal 5.56 Nato chamber. Full-length size and make sure your rounds are sized down enough to fit the chamber before you get carried away with a large batch. You have to make sure your bullets fit in the AR mag so pay attention to OAL and try the first ones completed to make sure. You really don't need to crimp AR15 loads but some do. If you decide to crimp, then I suggest using a Lee Factory Crimp die and a very light crimp. This is the best crimp system.

I think that sticking to somewhere around the standard 55-gr bullet weight works fine. I have used a lot of Hornady 55-gr SP bullets (with cannelure if you crimp) because they are cheap in bulk, but many others like the 55-gr V-Max or Nosler Ballistic Tip would do as well and maybe even better. 
These bullets are very explosive from the fast AR twist, so that is why there are warnings not to use specific thin-jacketed 50-55 grain bullets with velocity limits designed for 1-12" to 1-14" .222s and .223s like the Hornady SX, Speer TNT, and Sierra Blitz (old style lead point not the new plastic tipped Blitz King). You should have no problem using normal bullets that you can use in a .22-250 as well.

As far as brass goes, Remington, Winchester, and US Military headstamped LC, WCC, or FC and Israeli IMI works great and all has about the same powder capacity - no need to reduce 10% with LC, WCC, or IMI military brass. You will have to remove the primer crimp from 1st time used military brass, but it is also very inexpensive in its once-fired form if you can find it - which is nice considering how you will lose some of your brass because of the semiautomatic operation. Basically, you can use all these cases interchangeably. 
I would heavily suggest avoiding Federal .223 brass headstamped 'FC .223 Rem' because it has a very thin web in the past and different capacity than the others and has been known to rupture in the past when loaded several times.
Other foreign military brass may be okay, but you have to approach it on a case-by-case basis. Some have smaller flash holes and your primer pin can get stuck in them!

Lots of good powder choices mentioned - actually it is amazing how many will work fine in this case. I have loaded for the .223 for years and H-335 has always been my go-to powder, but W-748, Ramshot TAC, Varget, RL-15, and the new IMR 8208 XBR (which has real positive accuracy feedback) would all be fine as would some others.

The AR15 needs mil-spec primer cup thickness, Avoid CCI 400 primers because the cup is too thin. Good primers include the Rem 7 1/2 BR, CCI 450, CCI BR4, CCI #41 and the Winchester WSR and Federal 205 and 205M.

While there are more factors involved in loading for the semiauto AR15 than a bolt gun, it is still easy enough and worthwhile IMO. Good luck.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry Bax* its a Smith and Wesson M&P. its for my work :mrgreen: So I didn't pay anything for it. :mrgreen: 
The thing is the only time I can use office bullets is when we are training. But if I supply my own ammo I can shoot it anytime I want.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That's cool Mike! I hope you enjoy it


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I really enjoy it so far. I'm hoping to be getting an eotech for it soon.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd love to hear your thoughts on the Eotech if you buy it. They seem like a neat idea, but I wonder if they are really worth the $?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Bax* said:


> I'd love to hear your thoughts on the Eotech if you buy it. They seem like a neat idea, but I wonder if they are really worth the $?


I have used them with other of the office AR's and like them alot. I don't have to pay for it either so I guess money is not a factor for me.
They aren't the best for say P-dog shooting but for what I'm supposed to use the gun for they are really nice.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

When I had my AR, it was more cost effective to reload for it than my other rifles if for no other reason than it's so much fun to shoot so I shot it more than the others.  I had a load that was insanely accurate but didn't produce enough gas to cycle the action. Always bugged me...


----------

